

Show HN: dbinbox.com - an inbox for your Dropbox (weekend project) - christiangenco

http://dbinbox.com/<p>Ever needed to send yourself a file, but didn't feel comfortable logging in to your email or dropbox account? Ever tried to talk your parents through emailing you a file as an attachment? Yeah, me too (and apparently also a lot of other people [1]), so I hacked this small sinatra app together over a few weekends [2].<p>Suggestions, critiques, and pull requests are welcome!<p>1. "anonymous upload?": https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=3525<p>2. Source code: https://github.com/christiangenco/dbinbox
======
netbyte
Clickable link: <http://dbinbox.com/>

------
unicornporn
"The connection has timed out."

~~~
christiangenco
Hmm, a moment of high traffic? The box I'm running it on isn't particularly
beefy. Seems to be up now, though!

